# 45" or 52" Trolling Motor shaft?



## GearJamminHank (Oct 23, 2017)

I have an 08' Bass Tracker 190PT. I am in the market to upgrade the trolling motor. I have decided on the MK Fortrex 80. However, I can't decide on a shaft length. I think my current MG 45lbs thrust is a 45" now(never measured it). What are you guys running on your tin boats and what are some pros and cons of each length? I currently fish lakes in GA and AL, nothing else. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 23, 2017)

From Minn Kota site:

Measure down from the mounting surface of the transom or bow to the water level. Add 5" to waterline measurement for fishing in rough water. Add 12" to waterline measurement for steering a hand control motor while standing. Use this measurement and the tables below to find the appropriate shaft length


----------



## GearJamminHank (Oct 23, 2017)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> From Minn Kota site:
> 
> Measure down from the mounting surface of the transom or bow to the water level. Add 5" to waterline measurement for fishing in rough water. Add 12" to waterline measurement for steering a hand control motor while standing. Use this measurement and the tables below to find the appropriate shaft length


I read that on the site, I was just curious what you guys were using. What the ins and outs were and preferences. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd go with the longest I can get. Better to have it and not need the extra length, but that's just me.


----------



## jtf (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm adding the 45" forward, it won't get in the way as bad. Getting the 80lb with position lock for the rivers. This one is a 16 ft 22" sides, shop suggested this size, it is turned straight with the gunnel not with the vee and is on a flat mount, not raised.


----------



## Scott F (Oct 31, 2017)

A longer motor shaft can drop the motor head lower in the water which can make it a bit more efficient but, when you get into shallow water, it will strike the bottom. If you raise the head up so you can move in shallow water, the height of the top of the motor may interfere with your ability to cast and get in the way. Myself, I'd go with the shortest motor you can.


----------

